# New Toy



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Just finished running trains all weekend with my twin 6-year old grand-daughters. Typical kid questions ... kind of like having your layout open for an NMRA tour: How many trains do you have? How fast can they go? Had a lot of fun though and it gave me a chance to work the kinks out of my new NCE G-Wire Cab. The manual leaves a bit to be desired, but the throttle is great! The new toy is the QSI Quantum Programmer. It's a device that connects to my computer with a USB cable and with two wires to a programming track. Power comes from a 12-volt wall-wart. It comes with two separate application programs: the Q2 Upgrade and the CV Manager. Between the two you can do just about anything to a decoder including complete programming and saving of configurations to disk. You can test, download and install any of the decoder files that QSI offers and even run the trains from the computer using multiple built-in cabs. Don't know if any of you are using this, but as a relative newcomer to the DCC world, I find it extremely useful. Kind of takes all the mystery out of those CVs.
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bought mine with my first QSI decoder in the first few weeks they were released. The CV Manager is often not even noticed by people, it makes things quite a bit easier for neophytes. 

Did you notice the special CV programming mode in your NCE controller? It does the index registers for you. 

Regards, Greg


----------

